# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Поздравления >  С наступающим 2013-м Новым годом!

## JAHolper

Дорогие друзья, т.к. наш форум в последнее время очень пассивничает, возьму на себя ответственность и пожелаю вам всего того, что миллионы белорусов желали друг другу на прошедший Новый год! Если придумаете что ещё можно пожелать, будет интересно на это посмотреть. 

С наилучшими пожеланиями, СВАЕ.

----------


## Mouse

Красивая открытка! 
Присоединяюсь к пожеланиям, а от себя добавлю: научится ценить то, что уже у нас есть, и быть счастливым уже сейчас!!!

----------

